# Best Kibble for Sensitive Stomach / Gas



## oberonsmom (Aug 1, 2017)

My V is about 1.5 years old. He's been on various different foods since coming home:

Royal Canin Puppy (breeder's choice)
Dr. Tim's Salmon & Pork grain free
Taste of the Wild grain free
and now
Blue Buffalo Basics Limited Ingredient Salmon & Potato

He got picky with the Royal Canin and my sister's V loved Dr. Tim's, hence that original switch. But he had very bad gas on Dr. Tim's and regularly suffers from loose stools in general. The TOTW was no better on the gas/poop front. It doesn't take much to disrupt his system. He's now on the BB Limited ingredient. 

He's also a bit picky (and sometimes more interested in playing than eating) so over time, I've tried mixing in various wet foods to entice him. Recently I have mixed the kibble with raw, 100% organic canned pumpkin at the recommendation of friends / vet in order to supplement fiber and make it taste yummy, without adding a ton of other ingredients that may upset his stomach. 

Despite his limited ingredient kibble and the pumpkin, he still has loose stools regularly. I am looking for recommendations on dry kibble that have successfully worked with sensitive stomachs. From what I've heard / experienced, I would like something that fits the following criteria:
- Relatively limited ingredients
- Single Protein
- Low carb, but NOT grain free (he needs the fiber, but too much carbs cause gas)

My vet recommended the Royal Canin veterinary diet (gastrointestinal low fat formula) but I'm looking for any other recommendations as well. Perhaps Nutro? Orijen? Preferably I would find something that isn't too expensive, but I'm committed to feeding him the healthiest, best thing for him so all recommendations are appreciated!


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Hi, 

Have you tried raw food?? For a month, our V was having loose stools issues. We tried lots of different things until we switched to raw food. 3 days later her stools were super firm and have been ever since and the amount of poop has reduced by 70 to 80%.
Also, our V showed little interest in food before we switched her. She used to have a bowl full of kibbles and showed no interest in them. Now, meal time is like a party. She is excited about it and literally inhale her food. 

I am not saying it will fix your issues but might be something worth trying.


----------



## EROVizsla (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi there, 
If you are in Canada, you should try Pro Series by Corey Nutrition Company. It is not grain free but the grains in it are extremely digestible. The food is also very palatable! They have a variety of different formulas, including the "holistic" line which contains no corn, soy or wheat.
The ingredients are very finely ground before going into the kibble to make them more digestible, so they break down easily in the stomach (good for sensitivities!). In addition, the fat in the food is not just sprayed on the outside of the kibble (as is done with all other dog foods), it is infused into the kibble itself. This keeps the fat fresher, which seems to help with picky dogs or dogs with sensitive stomachs. It also fills in all the air pockets in the kibbles, which means the kibbles do not expand in the stomach - this helps with upset stomachs and bloating and gas.


www.corey.ca > check out the website, its awesome! My V is eating their Grain Free food, North Paw.


----------



## AndyJbandBowie (Jan 8, 2018)

We Use RawCo if you're located in ontario, Canada by chance. Our 4 month baby girl had horrible diarrhea (like water) for days on kibble when we first got her. It was so bad we went to emergency in the middle of the night  Wanted to rule out sickness and hope she wasn't dehydrated. Luckily neither was the case. They told us she wasn't reacting well to the new kibble. The more we researched we found that dogs tell aren't meant to eat this dry processed kibble. Check out the documentary "Pet Fooled". Unlike kibble dogs stomachs can easily deist raw food and real food.. meaning you don't need to careful and slowly switch the food. One day on raw and she pooped better, and was running about like a happy girl again. Her breath doesn't smell neither do her poops (or farts.. she actually doesn't fart much at all that I've noticed!). She doesn't have dandruff/dry skin like she did she was itching so much she would whine/yelp, now just a super soft coat. They're teeth are still coming in at her age and it didn't look like she was chewing the kibble well just eating it whole. She's our fur baby and we want the best for her and she LOVES her food. They have a special formula called "soothe" and that's was got her feeling better. We also added more pumpkin puree to help harden up her stools and kefir because they had her on antibiotics after the diarrhea. Not a single issue for the last 8 weeks! Just a happy girl!


----------



## Bushclass (Jan 7, 2018)

We actually have been having the same problem with our 5 month old Banjo. While he seemed to be "okay" on Kibble, if we introduced ANYTHING else he'd get diarrhea. 

We have now switched him to the same thing, Soothe by Rawco ($$$ ouch) and have seen the same results, reduced, less smelly and regular bowel movements, shinier coat (he had really dry skin) and no diarrhea. That said, whenever we introduce other things he will still start to soften again, what do you use for treats regarding training?


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

For treats freeze dried ones worked for us, used a lot of Orijen and Acana freezed dried treats when training and that did not upset his stomach, also soft enough and easy to handle.


----------

